

Tech Recruiters that Pay to Contact you Through Email - mikewash

I’m starting up a website called http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ubercapable.com&#x2F;professionals.html, for experienced tech professionals that want a buffer between them and recruiters or people who are looking for tech co-founders. It&#x27;s currently in beta and active. The way it works is when you sign up we create an email address for you. And when anyone emails you at this email address they will have to pay certain price to reach you. We will then send you a notification in which you could accept or deny this request.<p>When you accept this request we will link you and requester up to engage in conversation with them and the money they paid to talk will be waiting for you.
======
cleansy
This service is awesome. I can earn passive money from getting stupid
recruiter mails. Awesome!

To be honest: 1) adding another layer between me and my employer makes no
sense 2) recruiters pay for mailing me? Good luck with this. Every recruiter
paying money to tech guys for mailing them are not the kind of recruiter which
I would like to use.

~~~
mikewash
I appreciate your honest feedback and we are constantly finding ways to
improve our messaging. To address your concerns:

1) This site is for experienced developers who already have a job and
interested in opportunities but not looking. That layer is only for recruiters
that have serious positions they are offering geared towards your profile.

2) Recruiters already pay to mail you, the difference in this case is that you
get money for your time talking to them.

